

Cub Scouts Awarding Video Game Loops, Pins ("...for video game media literacy.") - elptacek
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3179074

======
elptacek
Pretty sure my son would get this badge, if he were in Scouts. And so would
his father. ;-)

